# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  یه دیقه بیاین ...هزینه انتخاب رشته دانشگاه ازاد

## DR-NAZANIN

انجمنی ها سلام.واسه انتخاب رشته دانشگاه ازاد 38 تومن باید داد؟

----------


## Zealous

> انجمنی ها سلام.واسه انتخاب رشته دانشگاه ازاد 38 تومن باید داد؟


با ازمون 38 و بدون ازمون 40

----------

